# not in a happy mood



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i went into the woods at huestonwoods.. tried to keep with this father and son
went down a little drop off i slipped and fell on my butt  
went so far i heard these voices taling real loud i turned around and made it back to my van
PO"D atleast i met someone who said i can hunt on his land, he said there are big deer 
on his land


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Not sure I folow you.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

swantucky said:


> Not sure I folow you.


i know i dont.lol


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Didja hit your head, too???


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmm interesting?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

whaaaa??? mebbe you should go to the dr and get checked out, seems your speech has been impedimized


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Eriestreamer??? Is that you???


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I think somebody's been drinking !!!


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> Eriestreamer??? Is that you???



Lol... that's a good one! Those deer better watch out for trailbreaker.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

trailbreaker said:


> i went into the woods at huestonwoods.. tried to keep with this father and son
> went down a little drop off i slipped and fell on my butt
> went so far i heard these voices taling real loud i turned around and made it back to my van
> PO"D atleast i met someone who said i can hunt on his land, he said there are big deer
> on his land



My pig Latin is a little off but....I'll give it a whirl.

"I followed a dude and his kid at Hueston Woods. Started down a ravine and fell on my arse. I was mad. I then heard voices talking loud. I went home. Still mad. Someone will let me hunt on their land. There are big deer there."

That's the best I can do fella's.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

well if falling down is all you got to be mad about then you are in great shape my friend! look on the bright side on just hunting and fishing issues, you didnt sink a boat, loose a rod/reel, fall outa boat n cold water, break a gun, get a stand stolen, loose rights to hunt land, fall outa treestand, get shot at, have someone set a stand up 40yds away from yours, or get chased by yotes. lots of other outdoorsman deal with issues every year all the time. you coulda broke a leg and not been able to even get out to have a chance for any of these other surpising outdoors delights to happen to ya!!!!!!! so cheer up guy!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Danshady said:


> well if falling down is all you got to be mad about then you are in great shape my friend! look on the bright side on just hunting and fishing issues, you didnt sink a boat, loose a rod/reel, fall outa boat n cold water, break a gun, get a stand stolen, loose rights to hunt land, fall outa treestand, get shot at, have someone set a stand up 40yds away from yours, or get chased by yotes. lots of other outdoorsman deal with issues every year all the time. you coulda broke a leg and not been able to even get out to have a chance for any of these other surpising outdoors delights to happen to ya!!!!!!! so cheer up guy!


That's a pretty good post right there!  

Look at it this way, you unlike some of us didn't have to sit inside Saturday hearing your old lady bitching all day!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha Brian, froze my rear off today - didn't see squat!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks for the laughs guys- this is great. So where the loud voices laughing at you, or with you>?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I hate it when the voices in my head talk so loud I can't hear the deer...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Look at it this way, you unlike some of us didn't have to sit inside Saturday hearing your old lady bitching all day!


 

Did you buy another gun Mellon?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Did you buy another gun Mellon?


Nah... I would never buy anything, espically something has costly has a firearm without telling my wife.


----------

